# Pedal Kayak Buying Advice



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

PLEASE HELP OGF , want your opinion
Okay so I am ready to to make a big purchase and step up to the world of the pedal Kayak. I have done a lot of research , and I have my choices narrowed down to 3 yaks in order of current preference: 
1) Coosa FD 2) Hobie Compass(with reverse Mirage drive) 3) Cruise FD
I fish in small lakes, Rivers (around central Ohio), reservoirs (Griggs,Alum) and Lake Erie. 
I'm not a kayak fishing rookie, I have owned both a pescador pro 10 and a WS Ride 115, but this will be my first pedal drive. 
Here is the spreadsheet I created which has been narrowed down to what I value most (stuff that was a straight tie I removed:








I was just about to pull trigger on Coosa FD, but man that weight.... I have a truck with a extender for transportation, and I also will buy boondox landing gear, but still she is a beast. 

If it was just about lakes and ponds this decision might be easier, but I fish a lot of rivers like the darby and scioto which require me to drag my yak over shallow riffles. The FD drive might be better suited for this... I am not sure... does anyone have Hobie river fishing experience?

I am desperate for advice , this is a pretty big purchase , and I don't want to e'F it up.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Govbarney said:


> PLEASE HELP OGF , want your opinion
> Okay so I am ready to to make a big purchase and step up to the world of the pedal Kayak. I have done a lot of research , and I have my choices narrowed down to 3 yaks in order of current preference:
> 1) Coosa FD 2) Hobie Compass(with reverse Mirage drive) 3) Cruise FD
> I fish in small lakes, Rivers (around central Ohio), reservoirs (Griggs,Alum) and Lake Erie.
> ...


 I purchased a hobie proangler 12 and love it so far. The compass is also a sweet setup that helps the weight issue of proanglers. I stayed away from jackson alot since they were brand new to pedal drives. I was hoping to avoid the first couple years of working the bugs out i guess. However they look sweet and seem to have decent reviews. Looks like a big rig version is also on its way from jackson too. Good luck and i wouldnt be to worried about it since both are awesome kayaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would probably refine you rating from just number of green to maybe a 10 point scale for each factor your rating...use 5 or 6 point if the factor isn't really important in the whole scheme of things. This may help in the significant diff. in weight and cost. Lack of power pole may or not be a be a show stopper.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I have also been looking at buying a pedal kayak. This a great comparison. For me, length and width differences are minimal. Weight is definitely a factor. A $600 price difference is pretty significant. The other factors in my mind revolve around the pedaling unit. I would say Coosa wins on quickly reversing versus the Hobie. On the flip side, I think the Hobie would win in shallow water simply because the fins on the mirage drive can go up against the bottom of the kayak versus the propeller style (especially in the shallow rivers). I have not tested either yet but maneuverability may be different on each in terms of changing direction. I am leaning toward the Hobie Compass but want to do some test driving first. I am sure you will love whichever one you choose


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

So I did this as well , just didn't list it , coosa came out ahead by only 2 points. Compass scored major points on weight , but the Coosa crushed it on seat... I thought about this more and when I test drove the compass I was severely underwhelmed by the seat . Now the Pro Angler model had a very comfortable seat , but it weighed more then the Coosa. (And the Coosa's seat was more comfortable then the PAs). 

I will say this , the mirage drive not only takes less energy to use, but has more power then the prop, it's really an engineering marvel , but that being said the lack of hands free reverse is really a bummer.


Snakecharmer said:


> I would probably refine you rating from just number of green to maybe a 10 point scale for each factor your rating...use 5 or 6 point if the factor isn't really important in the whole scheme of things. This may help in the significant diff. in weight and cost. Lack of power pole may or not be a be a show stopper.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I will definitely need to test them. Were you able to go to one place and test them both?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

No unfortunately, hobie does tests at Griggs every Wensday night, and I test drove the Coosa at the Ohio fishing expo

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

You forgot about the Old Town Predator PDL! I love my PDL and it's versatility is perfect for all the different types of water I fish. Very stable for standing and fishing or standup paddling while sight fishing in shallow water. Long and fast hull I've pedaled over 5mph and paddles very well if needed. The PDL drive is so smooth and efficient. Ive trolled all day in it covering 12 miles without fatigue. Its a big boat but I've still navigated some skinny water with no problems. Lifetime hull warranty. It is a heavy boat though at 105 pounds stripped.

Hobies were never an option for me due to the lack of 'hands free' instant reverse. (While fighting fish in moving water around obstacles or other boats, instant hands free reverse is priceless! Also very nice to hold your position by simply giving forward/backward turns of the pedals as needed) I also hear their hulls are slow and not so great to paddle.

I really liked the looks of the Jackson flex drives, but not being able to raise the rudder up out of the water was a deal breaker to me. I want to be able to lift the rudder to car top and would rather have a skid plate there for loading or if I have to drag over obstacles.

The PDL is the perfect boat for me, but no one boat is perfect for everyone or everything. Have to determine what will be best for how and where you fish and how you transport/load your boat.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

PaddleFish said:


> You forgot about the Old Town Predator PDL! I love my PDL and it's versatility is perfect for all the different types of water I fish. Very stable for standing and fishing or standup paddling while sight fishing in shallow water. Long and fast hull I've pedaled over 5mph and paddles very well if needed. The PDL drive is so smooth and efficient. Ive trolled all day in it covering 12 miles without fatigue. Its a big boat but I've still navigated some skinny water with no problems. Lifetime hull warranty. It is a heavy boat though at 105 pounds stripped.
> 
> Hobies were never an option for me due to the lack of 'hands free' instant reverse. (While fighting fish in moving water around obstacles or other boats, instant hands free reverse is priceless! Also very nice to hold your position by simply giving forward/backward turns of the pedals as needed) I also hear their hulls are slow and not so great to paddle.
> 
> ...


I thought about this as well , turns on though that the rudder can be removed during transportation by just removing a pin at the top. In the videos it looked pretty easy

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a Hobie Outback and love it. I am on Lake Erie 90% of the time or it’s rivers. The no reverse doesn’t bother me at all. With that being said Pelican just came out with its pedal drive. They stole the original Hobie mirage drive and the whole thing only costs $1499.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> I have a Hobie Outback and love it. I am on Lake Erie 90% of the time or it’s rivers. The no reverse doesn’t bother me at all. With that being said Pelican just came out with its pedal drive. They stole the original Hobie mirage drive and the whole thing only costs $1499.


Wow. $1499 vs. $2499. I better check that out


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It doesn’t have the turbo fins but not sure they are worth a grand.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Govbarney said:


> PLEASE HELP OGF , want your opinion
> Okay so I am ready to to make a big purchase and step up to the world of the pedal Kayak. I have done a lot of research , and I have my choices narrowed down to 3 yaks in order of current preference:
> 1) Coosa FD 2) Hobie Compass(with reverse Mirage drive) 3) Cruise FD
> I fish in small lakes, Rivers (around central Ohio), reservoirs (Griggs,Alum) and Lake Erie.
> ...


I have taken my Hobie PA on shallow rivers a few time. In very shallow conditions the pedals are very easy to remove. With the pedal removed I expect a a Compass would be about as easy to drag through riffles as most non-pedal fishing kayaks.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I decided to go with Coosa FD, I outfit it, and hit the water a few times, ill post a review.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Here she is, already outfitting






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

That looks gorgeous. And expensive! Lol


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

TDD11 said:


> That looks gorgeous. And expensive! Lol


Yea I sold my two other Yaks to justify this purchase , plus all the 'additions' (power pole, boonedox, ram mounts, fish finder) I already owned.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

that is the exact thing that I was thinking of doing. Selling my wilderness ride and my coosa hd and using the funds for a FD


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So Barney, how do you like it? You must have had it out a few times. Let's hear it!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am extreamly pleased with my purchase so far. 
Since I bought it I have been entering in the weekly Central Ohio Kayak Fishing League tournaments, and each outing has been a blast (even got first place and big fish in Griggs a couple of weeks ago). 
So far I have only taken it to lakes/reservoirs so I can't comment on how it does in the shallow central Ohio rivers yet. The plan is to break its river virginity in three weeks when I return from a work trip. I think I have been subconsciously avoiding the rivers, because she is just so god damn pretty, and I have been delaying getting her bottom all scratched up dragging her over shallow riffles. That being said when the day does come I am not to concerned, first off she has a very shallow draft (like the Coosa HD) and the Flex drive really does retract all the way up into the boat, plus the plastic Jackson uses in the hall is thick and sturdy. The rudder can be removed very easily if I feel it might be in danger during a drag. I also have boondox landing gear installed so I can avoid dragging over dry land.

A few more Positives:
-It's the most stable Kayak I have ever ridden on , I dont think I could turtle it if I tried , and it is very easy to stand up and sit down on.
-When I do sit, I sit high and on a cloud , and the seat easily adjusts so I can get into the best position for pedling
-Leg muscles vs shoulder muscles,* I can't over emphasize enough how big of a game changer pedal is over paddle.* I can't speak for the other pedal drives, but my FD turns on a dime, and with the reverse it's so easy to know hold my position in current and wind, and this goes without saying but I can just cover a ton more H2O than my paddle Kayak brethren. 

A few Negatives
-I knew this going into it , but at ~125lbs fully loaded its a beast. Wheels are a must. If I didnt have a truck, there is no way I would own this yak without a trailer because Id break my back trying to car top it. That being said everyday I figure out or learn a new trick to make it easier to get in and out of the bed of my truck (the boondox make it a lot easier), and I have a bed extender. I am looking into buying a harbor freight trailer, to make life that much easier.
-It tracks poorly, this is because the rudder does not extend below the keel, so when i'm pedaling I pretty much keep a hand on rudder controls the whole time. Here is a Youtube video with a very genius hack to fix this issue that I really hope Jackson is paying attention to , because I think they could very easily mass produce this fix as a simple add on. 




Ill post a follow up in about three weeks after my first river excursion.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

NICE!! I love the Coosa HD as a platform. Cool to hear that the pedal drive works as advertised. 
I'd LOVE to see you on the water with that thing and take it for a spin.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet! Most pedal or motor drive kayak applications I would be interested in would work better in a small motorized boat which I just picked up end of last month.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Did you cross shop the Coosa FD against the Wilderness Systems Radar 115/135? And if so, what made you go with the Coosa FD? I haven't found many comparisons between them.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

TDD11 said:


> Did you cross shop the Coosa FD against the Wilderness Systems Radar 115/135? And if so, what made you go with the Coosa FD? I haven't found many comparisons between them.


I did , bottom line, the 'Flex Drive' system in the Jackson which automatically retracts up into the hull upon contact with a object or shallow water is far superior to what the Radar, the Natives and the Perceptions offer with their prop systems where you physically have to left the prop out of the water in order to make through shallow water or past objects.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> NICE!! I love the Coosa HD as a platform. Cool to hear that the pedal drive works as advertised.
> I'd LOVE to see you on the water with that thing and take it for a spin.


Ill let you know next time I take it for a float


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Govbarney said:


> I did , bottom line, the 'Flex Drive' system in the Jackson which automatically retracts up into the hull upon contact with a object or shallow water is far superior to what the Radar, the Natives and the Perceptions offer with their prop systems where you physically have to left the prop out of the water in order to make through shallow water or past objects.


That's great to know, thank you! Go figure, the expensive yak is nicer. My wallet hates me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PaddleFish said:


> You forgot about the Old Town Predator PDL! I love my PDL and it's versatility is perfect for all the different types of water I fish. Very stable for standing and fishing or standup paddling while sight fishing in shallow water. Long and fast hull I've pedaled over 5mph and paddles very well if needed. The PDL drive is so smooth and efficient. Ive trolled all day in it covering 12 miles without fatigue. Its a big boat but I've still navigated some skinny water with no problems. Lifetime hull warranty. It is a heavy boat though at 105 pounds stripped.
> 
> Hobies were never an option for me due to the lack of 'hands free' instant reverse. (While fighting fish in moving water around obstacles or other boats, instant hands free reverse is priceless! Also very nice to hold your position by simply giving forward/backward turns of the pedals as needed) I also hear their hulls are slow and not so great to paddle.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't your screen name be "pedalfish" ?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a quick little follow up and an important lesson learned:
On 12 SEP 18 I was fishing in the Central Ohio Kayak fishing League Tournament in Griggs, I had just started fishing north of Fishinger bridge and at around 1715 I noticed an issue with my JK Coosa FDs drive system it was making a clicking noise and i wasn't getting propulsion, I was essentially dead in water, and about 30-40 yards from shore , I disconnected the upper drive shaft to see if I could fix it , and as soon as I did I noticed a large crew team boat was baring right down on my port side, I yelled to try to get their attention , but didn’t have enough time to retrieve my paddle , and since it's a crew boat they were facing away from me as they paddled , long story short , the crew boat hit me at full speed capsizing my Kayak, and sending me, my rods, my cell phone , and the Coosa's upper drive unit into the Griggs.

I was wearing my inflatable PFD it inflated and kept my head above water. (note to all: when it inflates it is very tight around your neck , you can still breath but its restrictive) The Crew teams coach in a motor boat was very helpful and pulled me and my boat to shore so I could flip it upright and see the damage. She then towed me back to my truck.


Bottom line other then a sore back and neck this morning and some lost gear and phone which can be replaced, I'm fine (and everyone in the crew boat was okay, none of them were thrown overboard) but it may have been a different story if I wasn't wearing my PFD. I am a very strong swimmer, but It would have been very easy for me to have been knocked unconscious, and Griggs does have a current.

Also Jackson replaced my drive unit , free of charge, and Upper Arlington reimbursed me for my lost items.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good to hear that you you were OK & uninjured. I'm certainly not making light of your predicament, but maybe you should consider carrying a collapsible paddle of some sort in case of a pedal drive malfunction. I'll fish Indian Lake ooccasionally on a weekend & constantly see powerboat operators that aren't paying attention. Boating on a busy lake isn't much different than driving down a 4 lane highway anymore with so many poor drivers out there....


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Good to hear that you you were OK & uninjured. I'm certainly not making light of your predicament, but maybe you should consider carrying a collapsible paddle of some sort in case of a pedal drive malfunction. I'll fish Indian Lake ooccasionally on a weekend & constantly see powerboat operators that aren't paying attention. Boating on a busy lake isn't much different than driving down a 4 lane highway anymore with so many poor drivers out there....


I did have a paddle on the boat (in accordance with state law) unfortunately at the time the paddle was stored in back of boat and seperated in two pieces, I had no time to put it together and move out of way before boat hit me, lesson learned , now I always have the paddle at the ready.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow man I'm glad your ok! That's scary! 
I am also very happy to here no blames where thrown out,they were willing to help,and even willing to reimburse your stuff! Sounds like both parties just excepted the fact that accidents happen,good to here. An again glad u are ok!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw this posted on Nauta’s FB page a while back and glad everything worked out for you. I fish out of a Hobie PA14, but I don’t like the compass because it’s seems thin. I think you made a good choice in your price range, because Jackson is a great company. I am glad Jackson hooked you up with a new drive. 
I hope to see you out on the water next year. I encourage you to come fish with us on the Buckeye Kayak Trail whenever you can. If you decide to fish an event, look me up and say hi, my name is Wayne Schnaak. I am usually wearing a jersey with my name on it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I saw this posted on Nauta’s FB page a while back and glad everything worked out for you. I fish out of a Hobie PA14, but I don’t like the compass because it’s seems thin. I think you made a good choice in your price range, because Jackson is a great company. I am glad Jackson hooked you up with a new drive.
> I hope to see you out on the water next year. I encourage you to come fish with us on the Buckeye Kayak Trail whenever you can. If you decide to fish an event, look me up and say hi, my name is Wayne Schnaak. I am usually wearing a jersey with my name on it.


Definitely plan on making it out to a few events next year, was all set to come to the 'rumble on the river'. Pre fished the Olentangy and came up with a pretty good plan of action, but my little run in with that Crew boat on Griggs happened the Wednesday before the tournament.


----------

